# Anyone want to fly fish mohican this weekend?



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking for an experienced fly fisherman to fish mohican with me this weekend.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I'd join you if I were going to be in town but I'm leaving for a week long steelhead trip in PA Friday morning. If you haven't done so already, you should look into joining the Mohican Fly Fishers club. I've talked to a couple of the members the last few times I've been out. I think they said they meet the second Wednesday of every month at the Bellville American Legion late in the afternoon or early evening. At some point I plan on going to at least one meeting.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay I will have to look into that! I'm still Pretty young so i don't really have the time for that yet as much as I would like to.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The older you get the less time you'll have, my retired father is busier now than he ever was.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm still in high school I go as much as can and a lot lately


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Did ya make it out there?


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope going this weekend going to hit it hard plans changed


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I might hit the covered bridge area Sat if I go Ill get there about 730 am


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

mite be there as well seeing that the western rivers have no flow right now...although the clear fork river was pretty low last weekend too.....


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I will be working most likely this weekend and have never fished it but would like to try it sometime, coming from Colorado where I could walk to lakes and rivers with trout is quite a change for me.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah hitting tomorrow, scouting new part then night fishing then again Saturday


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Guys- when do they stock the Clear Fork? Haven't been there in 2 yrs. Usually only catch those little 8 inch dinks, but have seen some nice pics of browns from there. I can never find any stocking info. on the internet - numbers, size etc.?


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Stocked ever year near the end of November with Browns 6-10 above and below both hold holdover from the previous years and there are some big ones I have seen with my own eyes. 20+ Just havnt been able to pull one out they are spooked easily.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

pbrouse said:


> Stocked ever year near the end of November with Browns 6-10 above and below both hold holdover from the previous years and there are some big ones I have seen with my own eyes. 20+ Just havnt been able to pull one out they are spooked easily.


Do you know the river well? I know it pretty good but its been a few years since I was down there. Speaking of those 20+ inch browns I have caught quite a few thru the years.


----------

